# Non-synthetic switching to synthetic



## Glbmarla (Oct 29, 2008)

Have a high mileage Passat 4Motion V6 30valve, 224K miles. Person I got it from has not been using a synthetic as per recommendation but has changed every 3k. Looking at the dipstick oil is real clean and it is due to be changed. Will I hurt the car by going back to a synthetic? I have hurt I may have to drop the pan as this engine may have sludge build up due to improper oil usage.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If they have been changing it every 3K, I doubt it will have sludge. The good thing is that it is very easy to drop the lower pan and see what it looks like. Also, if this car has the oil temp/level sensor in the pan. you can remove it and peek inside to see if there is any sludge apparent at the next oil change.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

30v V6 is not hard on oil. Even the 2.7TT S4 engine is not. I would recommend a good dino oil, more ideally a Hi-Miles oil like MaxLife. If you want synth, normally it would not be worth it unless you had difficulty changing oil for some reason and wanted to go a full year on one change. 

That being said, look at the M1 High Miles oils, pick one for your climate and consumption. You can run that oil 10k, 6 months is ideal. 


You don't need synth, you don't need heavy 40 weight oil. If you want to change more often, just use Pennzoil dino or GTX if you burn oil. 3 or 4 changes a year.


----------

